# OnePlus 2



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone have an invite?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

more info??


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Why do you need an invite? for a phone


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

JohnF said:


> Why do you need an invite? for a phone


I know! For the price, it seem like a great deal. In the mean time, I'm number 3.500.000 on waiting list. I can be bump up with an invite 
"*You're on the list!*
Thanks for your interest in the OnePlus 2! You'll be notified once you get an invite."


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

we have a one plus one in the family. based on that experience we would not get another phone from them.

the new Nexus phones are getting great reviews, we have had a nexus 4 and currently have two Nexus 5's with great results.

http://www.androidauthority.com/oneplus-done-647895/


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, you must have a dud. Reviews on the OnePlus 1 were good. Reviews on the OnePlus 2 are great!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Well, you must have a dud. Reviews on the OnePlus 1 were good. Reviews on the OnePlus 2 are great!


we have actual experience with the spotty updates and Uber like customer service...

I posted a link about OnePlus above in an edit.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> we have actual experience with the spotty updates and Uber like customer service...
> 
> I posted a link about OnePlus above in an edit.


Good article. Thanks.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I had an invite last year and almost bit.
Been using a nexus5 for 2 years. The screen is spidered after a bad drop Getting a Nexus 5x any minute.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd kick you down with one if I had it. 
I got my OPO invite from randomly searching on Google+. People post invites all the time.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> I'd kick you down with one if I had it.
> I got my OPO invite from randomly searching on Google+. People post invites all the time.


I see a bunch out of Malaysia on Twitter, they all want money.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I see a bunch out of Malaysia on Twitter, they all want money.


Ef that. Go to Google plus, find a legit invite link, then search for the core invite url. You'll get a new unused invite link eventually.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I see a bunch out of Malaysia on Twitter, they all want money.


This is what I did for my OPO


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> This is what I did for my OPO


Cool! I will search, will see.


----------

